# Coney beach funfair. Porthcawl Wales feb 09



## swanseamale47 (Feb 11, 2009)

The funfair is closed untill easter, I managed to get some shots today, although rather spoiled by camera problems which later turned out to be a dicky connection in the battery grip, it made shooting at the time rather tricky, that and avoiding the workmen.
Theres something about an empty funfair thats quite creepy. 
Picture heavy. Wayne


----------



## MaBs (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks quite erie really, has got that just popped out for lunch type feel to it.

Good pictures!


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2009)

Please stop putting exact dates in your report titles.

Didn't two planes crash near porthcawl today?


----------



## mcspringzy (Feb 11, 2009)

That looks nice.


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 11, 2009)

my kids used to love the horse racing. You had to throw tennis balls and they would roll back into a slot and then your horse moved along depending on the score.

Place looks like it's been smartened up since last time we went. There was a nasty accident there once - young kid killed on a ride and the whole place nearly closed down.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 11, 2009)

krela said:


> Please stop putting exact dates in your report titles.
> 
> Didn't two planes crash near porthcawl today?



Sorry I thought it was the done thing, won't happen again.
Yes I passed the crash site on the way, loads of police and fire brigade, couldn't see the actual crash site though, sadly it seems 4 died, 2 of them air cadettes young girls. One person who claims to have seen it told me sombody jumped from one plane just before the crash, they haven't said that on the news though. Wayne


----------



## Squidmato (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice pics dude, i have some from a little visit i did last year after a surf at rest bay. It was about a month before the season started i think so there were a few people hanging about working on the rides, they didnt take to kindly to me taking pics for some reason.

That crash really hit home for me, i used to be in the ATC and flew out of St Athans many many times. Its very sad


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 22, 2009)

it reminds me of scooby doo for some reason  nice pictures.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everybody, the accident on the watershoot ride did come close to closing the place, as I understand it, one of the light hoop things over the ride collapsed and hit the boy as he went down the the shoot, he died of head injuries.
Theres questions over the air accident, it seems that members of the same family are not supposed to fly at the same time with the RAF (for just this reason) as both the teenage girls involved had different family names it's possible that the RAF didn't know they were related, but their instructors would have known I'm sure, this will all come out in the investigation no doubt.
fire*fly, I would have got more pictures if it wasn't for those pesky kids!  Wayne


----------



## Nigelwyn (Feb 22, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7883338.stm for more about the crash.


----------



## chris_wales (Feb 22, 2009)

i remember going to Porthcawl fairground with my brother many years ago when they had a crossbow stand, to shoot and win stuffed toys, my brother didnt win so decided the biggest stuffed toy was fair game as a target, remember that swanseamale47 lol


----------



## smileysal (Feb 22, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooh these pics have took me back at least 20 years lol. Good to see some of the things I went on years ago are still there. 

Good pics mate, nice to see the place again, will have to go on there next time me and Mendo are in South Wales. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool, Im sure I had a wander around here in 2005 while it was closed up


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 23, 2009)

Thought this was due to be demolished for luxury flats? I also remember a girl breaking her leg on one of the rollercoasters...


----------

